# How much flavour concentrate?



## Gert_Koen (11/10/14)

Hi guys I got some flavours from SK chemtrade in Cape town..but im not shure how much flavour to add to 10ml of a plain tobacco flavour..I add 0.9ml of B.P Glycerine and 0.3 distilled water mixed with sucralose for sweetness.





Am I on the right path?


----------



## capetocuba (11/10/14)

Hi mate, firstly please advise at what strength you want your nicotine to be and secondly what PG/VG ratio.

I use this software and it's very simple http://breaktru.com/ejuicemeup.zip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (11/10/14)

i use this as a guide and i also use eJuice Me Up
http://valleyvapour.co.za/flavour-concentration-percentages/


----------



## BumbleBee (11/10/14)

I'm no DIY juice expert but from the info I've gathered I can say with some certainty that food flavourings are not as concentrated as flavourings made for vaping so you will most likely need to add more of the flavour to your mix. Also, there may be ingredients in food flavourings that may not be suitable for inhaling even if they are safe to ingest, proceed with caution.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## tocatech (23/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> Hi guys I got some flavours from SK chemtrade in Cape town..but im not shure how much flavour to add to 10ml of a plain tobacco flavour..I add 0.9ml of B.P Glycerine and 0.3 distilled water mixed with sucralose for sweetness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hi Gert,

how did your mixing go? any success stories?


----------



## Gert_Koen (24/12/14)

No decided not to get into mixing.Takes up a lot of time. I actually want to donate the lot to someone that mix


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> No decided not to get into mixing.Takes up a lot of time. I actually want to donate the lot to someone that mix



Hi @Gert_Koen 

When you get a chance, please put in your location under your avatar
It is useful for many things on the forum. A city is fine

Just use a normal browser, click on your name in the top right and then "personal details"

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (24/12/14)

Im using tapa talk for Android...Ill try and do that.


----------



## Gert_Koen (24/12/14)

I see my location is set as Gordons bay.


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Not showing
Perhaps try log in with a normal browser on your phone and try re enter the location


----------



## JW Flynn (24/12/14)

I have been mixing for a very shot while... But I have done some reading up.. and in most cases it will come down to your own preference... you can start of with guidelines and from there develop your own way of doing it... as for percentages... I have mostly TFA (the flavour apprentice) concentrate and for this they recommend 5% of your total volume... this as per my mixing is not always the case.. adding exactly that amount with some flavours leave it dull and under flavoured.. you will find as you go along that some need more, some may even need less... what is important is to nate all your findings... you dont want to do all the work and then a month from now not be able to remember what you did... HEHE

Good luck with your mixing dude... it's great fun, does take up a bit of time, but worth it in the end... my favourite is RY4 Double, I just plain out mixed me a 100ml bottle of the stuff and going bonkers on my RDA.. hehe. 

The liquid I love most is the mother's milk from Suicide Bunny, I'm getting some new flavours in Jan, and then i'm going to try and "clone" it for myself, I don't know if anyone else has tried yet, but google has not proved to successful, they only give me some Idea of what to go for.. so will play with it and see how far I get in the cloning of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

JW Flynn said:


> I have been mixing for a very shot while... But I have done some reading up.. and in most cases it will come down to your own preference... you can start of with guidelines and from there develop your own way of doing it... as for percentages... I have mostly TFA (the flavour apprentice) concentrate and for this they recommend 5% of your total volume... this as per my mixing is not always the case.. adding exactly that amount with some flavours leave it dull and under flavoured.. you will find as you go along that some need more, some may even need less... what is important is to nate all your findings... you dont want to do all the work and then a month from now not be able to remember what you did... HEHE
> 
> Good luck with your mixing dude... it's great fun, does take up a bit of time, but worth it in the end... my favourite is RY4 Double, I just plain out mixed me a 100ml bottle of the stuff and going bonkers on my RDA.. hehe.
> 
> The liquid I love most is the mother's milk from Suicide Bunny, I'm getting some new flavours in Jan, and then i'm going to try and "clone" it for myself, I don't know if anyone else has tried yet, but google has not proved to successful, they only give me some Idea of what to go for.. so will play with it and see how far I get in the cloning of it.


There are some clone recipes on ECF.


----------



## Andre (24/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> No decided not to get into mixing.Takes up a lot of time. I actually want to donate the lot to someone that mix


Yes, I tried too - not my cup of tea, but I have the greatest of admiration for peeps that stick it out.


----------



## Gert_Koen (24/12/14)

Cool thanks will try that when I knock off wirk.


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

I've recently started dabbling with DIY, and while it will never replace my favourite juices, I find that it is a great supplement for mindless vaping. My juice usage has increased quite drastically since I started vaping (and my desire for more is just increasing by the day) so I find the DIY to be a great "in-betweener"...like snacks 

It is also quite easy if you stick to simple flavours (with some additives) - I don't think I'll ever graduate to complex flavour mixing, but it is great to have some basic stuff that I can vape and not feel sorry for burning through at a rapid pace. It also makes the proper liquids taste that much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> I've recently started dabbling with DIY, and while it will never replace my favourite juices, I find that it is a great supplement for mindless vaping. My juice usage has increased quite drastically since I started vaping (and my desire for more is just increasing by the day) so I find the DIY to be a great "in-betweener"...like snacks
> 
> It is also quite easy if you stick to simple flavours (with some additives) - I don't think I'll ever graduate to complex flavour mixing, but it is great to have some basic stuff that I can vape and not feel sorry for burning through at a rapid pace. It also makes the proper liquids taste that much better


To 'graduate' - start off with just googling a recipe that has the flavours you have, and mixing and adjusting it to taste - start with a 2 flavour recipe to begin with, then there are only 2 elements you need to control. The goal is to either taste both ingredients as separate components, or have the 2 flavours be balanced to the extent that a new flavour is created (a bit more fiddling required)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (27/12/14)

Derick said:


> To 'graduate' - start off with just googling a recipe that has the flavours you have, and mixing and adjusting it to taste - start with a 2 flavour recipe to begin with, then there are only 2 elements you need to control. The goal is to either taste both ingredients as separate components, or have the 2 flavours be balanced to the extent that a new flavour is created (a bit more fiddling required)



That's cheating (I like it) 
Let me just google something completely unrelated  Oh look, I accidentaly stumbled across some recipes, how did that happen 

But first I will be dabbling with the new additives - seeing how the sour and the mint(s) I got affect the current flavours at different ratios...it will be my "gateway" - a pre-graduation exercise 

Then in the new year I'll get some more flavours and dip my toes into flavour mixing


----------



## kimbo (27/12/14)

Gert_Koen said:


> No decided not to get into mixing.Takes up a lot of time. I actually want to donate the lot to someone that mix


@Gert_Koen I am smiing at you  <---- Colgate smile

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Derick (27/12/14)

free3dom said:


> That's cheating (I like it)
> Let me just google something completely unrelated  Oh look, I accidentaly stumbled across some recipes, how did that happen
> 
> But first I will be dabbling with the new additives - seeing how the sour and the mint(s) I got affect the current flavours at different ratios...it will be my "gateway" - a pre-graduation exercise
> ...


heh, well it is an easy way to get going - helps you understand how the flavours work - take the recipe, first make it like they say, then adjust, see how it changes.

My first venture into DIY was basically just adding menthol to everything to see what it does

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/12/14)

@Derick .. if a juice is to sweet, how can i tone it down without bringing down the nice level?


----------



## Derick (27/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @Derick .. if a juice is to sweet, how can i tone it down without bringing down the nice level?


Just mix in unflavoured liquid of the same nicotine strength, and that will bring down the flavour strength. Work with small quantities so you don't accidentally go too far.

You can also mix a flavoured not sweet liquid(like a acidic fruity flavour, or tobacco) in the same nic strength and add that to your mix that is too sweet and that should cut the sweetness as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/12/14)

Derick said:


> Just mix in unflavoured liquid of the same nicotine strength, and that will bring down the flavour strength. Work with small quantities so you don't accidentally go too far.
> 
> You can also mix a flavoured not sweet liquid(like a acidic fruity flavour, or tobacco) in the same nic strength and add that to your mix that is too sweet and that should cut the sweetness as well.


thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (30/12/14)

Yoh @kimbo would you like the flavours?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Wesley (6/1/15)

free3dom said:


> That's cheating (I like it)
> Let me just google something completely unrelated  Oh look, I accidentaly stumbled across some recipes, how did that happen
> 
> But first I will be dabbling with the new additives - seeing how the sour and the mint(s) I got affect the current flavours at different ratios...it will be my "gateway" - a pre-graduation exercise
> ...



Hi @free3dom 

Please let me know how your experience with the Sour additive goes? I'm having no luck at all with mine. From 1-5% I am tasting no sourness, just getting a horrible itch at the back of my throat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (6/1/15)

Wesley said:


> Hi @free3dom
> 
> Please let me know how your experience with the Sour additive goes? I'm having no luck at all with mine. From 1-5% I am tasting no sourness, just getting a horrible itch at the back of my throat.



I haven't even had time to get to it yet...thanks for reminding me 
I will do some experiments and report back


----------



## kimbo (6/1/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> Yoh @kimbo would you like the flavours?


 Mate my time is a bit on the thin side at the moment, think i will pass on this one and let a new mixer get into the mix 

Thank you though


----------

